# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  My hair is f*cking unacceptable

## 25 going on 65

This recent haircut has pushed me over the edge, it is time to end this bullshit. 

I am sick to death of walking the line between style and coverage. Handcrafting my f*cking temples and hairline EVERY DAY for YEARS. And when it is done it still does not look anywhere near as good as it could if I never had MPB....there is just not enough for an ideal style. I can cover the loss up, which makes it look like I have a bad sense of hair aesthetics, or I can have a good style except it is not good because THERE IS NOT ENOUGH HAIR TO MAKE IT HAPPEN

I just popped this sketchy Dutagen I ordered. Was going to send it in for analysis and wait for results, but f*ck it. If I have no weird reactions to this capsule I will prolly start popping like 3 Dutagen a day on top of my Avodart and Proscar.

There is not enough time left to f*ck around anymore. If meds can not get me where I need to be in a year I will seriously consider what I never wanted to do: surgery. 

Oh except I am a diffuse thinner and might possibly have DUPA, so maybe surgery is out of the question for me anyway. Maybe I should just go full experimental and pop like 5mg dutasteride daily.

For awhile I fooled myself into believing my current hair is acceptable, just because it was improved over when it was at its worst. Just because I can style to hide the loss. It is not acceptable, MPB is not acceptable. It is, as Spencer might say, cancer of the soul. It needs to be destroyed.


Edit- I am in a bad mood

----------


## BigThinker

I've been in an awful mood lately too, mostly.  Hair just getting worse and worse.  I'm constantly questioning fin.  I'm more and more inclined to shave my head and take lifting to the next level.  The only time I dont feel totally lethargic is after I lift.  

I'm sure you'll be in a better mood soon enough which may or may not affect your decisions. This hairloss shit is just so taxing.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> This recent haircut has pushed me over the edge, it is time to end this bullshit. 
> 
> I am sick to death of walking the line between style and coverage. Handcrafting my f*cking temples and hairline EVERY DAY for YEARS. And when it is done it still does not look anywhere near as good as it could if I never had MPB....there is just not enough for an ideal style. I can cover the loss up, which makes it look like I have a bad sense of hair aesthetics, or I can have a good style except it is not good because THERE IS NOT ENOUGH HAIR TO MAKE IT HAPPEN
> 
> I just popped this sketchy Dutagen I ordered. Was going to send it in for analysis and wait for results, but f*ck it. If I have no weird reactions to this capsule I will prolly start popping like 3 Dutagen a day on top of my Avodart and Proscar.
> 
> There is not enough time left to f*ck around anymore. If meds can not get me where I need to be in a year I will seriously consider what I never wanted to do: surgery. 
> 
> Oh except I am a diffuse thinner and might possibly have DUPA, so maybe surgery is out of the question for me anyway. Maybe I should just go full experimental and pop like 5mg dutasteride daily.
> ...


 



You could spend lots of money on a transplant or...you can just shave your head i know which one i would choose...but thats just me.

----------


## Aames

Hang in there, brah. Remember it can take over a year for some people to see results. And if worst comes to worst and your current regimen isn't cutting it, you still have several other avenues to pursue such as topical duta, spiro, RU, and other experimentals. And who knows what treatments the coming years will bring? You live in the best time thus far to have mpb. Don't give up hope.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I've been in an awful mood lately too, mostly.  Hair just getting worse and worse.  I'm constantly questioning fin.  I'm more and more inclined to shave my head and take lifting to the next level.  The only time I dont feel totally lethargic is after I lift.  
> 
> I'm sure you'll be in a better mood soon enough which may or may not affect your decisions. This hairloss shit is just so taxing.


 Yes it is. I am in a little bit better of a mood but jesus, I think I am just exhausted from this years-long struggle. 
& honestly I would consider dut if I was you. In hindsight I wish I got on it sooner. Fin is a solid drug, do not get me wrong, and 100x better than doing nothing. But certainly it does not give the same level of insurance

If you can get away with shaving and lifting btw, I envy you.




> You could spend lots of money on a transplant or...you can just shave your head i know which one i would choose...but thats just me.


 Shaving my head would not look good and that makes it automatically unacceptable




> Hang in there, brah. Remember it can take over a year for some people to see results. And if worst comes to worst and your current regimen isn't cutting it, you still have several other avenues to pursue such as topical duta, spiro, RU, and other experimentals. And who knows what treatments the coming years will bring? You live in the best time thus far to have mpb. Don't give up hope.


 Thanks Aames. Funny, I have told those same things to guys who were freaked out about their hair. 

Are you getting into any topicals at this point? I still only use dut+fin+keto. I am starting to consider RU but it sees unreliable and also a major hassle. I am also considering minox but when I tried it briefly some time ago I seemed to be allergic. Plus I am very paranoid about the anecdotes I see about premature skin aging or w/e

I have no idea if topical dut works? I could try using the liquid in the Dutagen capsules, especially since the stuff is so cheap. But I still have major concerns that it might be fake, or the wrong dose, etc. (Ideally I would just stack my Avodart doses but it is much more expensive)

----------


## BigThinker

> If you can get away with shaving and lifting btw, I envy you.


 I don't know if I can or not.  It's what my dad did and he's a pretty solid looking dude.  I just figure I want to go bald gracefully.

I'm just being able to gain mass with relative ease, so I think I can get jacked if I make lifting a lifestyle.  Other than that, I have a career and good taste in clothes.  Gotta find ways to stand out - especially with a bald head.

I'm really, really considering dut.  At this point my hair is so devastated anyways though.  I have such a hard time believing dut is going to make much of a difference.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I don't know if I can or not.  It's what my dad did and he's a pretty solid looking dude.  I just figure I want to go bald gracefully.
> 
> I'm just being able to gain mass with relative ease, so I think I can get jacked if I make lifting a lifestyle.  Other than that, I have a career and good taste in clothes.  Gotta find ways to stand out - especially with a bald head.
> 
> I'm really, really considering dut.  At this point my hair is so devastated anyways though.  I have such a hard time believing dut is going to make much of a difference.


 Yes I understand. On paper it should definitely work better than fin, however my experience so far has not been great. Some diffuse shedding along the hairline and temples. I realize this is not unusual at 4.5 months but when it is actually happening to you, it sucks

When I went through a med shed on fin it was different, because I was already unhappy with my baseline so I did not care about the hair cycling process. While this time my baseline was pretty solid thanks to fin+keto (now it feels like I am going backwards, reversing my own progress)
Also I was a depressed hermit when I started fin, unemployed, moved back in with my parents, never went out, had nothing to lose. When I started dut my shit was together by comparison....I have a good job, my own place, & until recently I was going out regularly. Now I am med shedding in the middle of all this. I srsly just want to hunker down and be a hermit again for as long as it takes.

Good luck to you man, if shaving+exercise turns out to be a good plan b for you, you have it made. I know it is not ideal but having something to fall back on is always good.

----------


## BigThinker

> . Now I am med shedding in the middle of all this. I srsly just want to hunker down and be a hermit again for as long as it takes.


 No.  Don't.  I just did that shit all winter for the first time in my life.  I just used school work as an excuse to be anti-social.  Never doing it again.  It's not healthy at all - don't care what anyone says.

There's something to be said for forcing yourself to go out with your insecurities to validate yourself.  I hate the whole idea of "validation", but I can't help but acknowledge it matters.




> Good luck to you man, if shaving+exercise turns out to be a good plan b for you, you have it made. I know it is not ideal but having something to fall back on is always good.


 It's anything but choice, but whatever.

----------


## Exodus

I buzzed mine. I rarely come on here, heck I only came on here today out of curiosity.

Seriously, it feels good and you can get on with life.

How is Fin working out BigT?

----------


## BigThinker

> I buzzed mine. I rarely come on here, heck I only came on here today out of curiosity.
> 
> Seriously, it feels good and you can get on with life.
> 
> How is Fin working out BigT?


 4 months.  No sides.  Shed, shed, shed.  Some new, thick hairs at hairline, but difficult to attribute to fin or the state the hair would be in regardless.

 I'm just staying the course but being impatient.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> No.  Don't.  I just did that shit all winter for the first time in my life.  I just used school work as an excuse to be anti-social.  Never doing it again.  It's not healthy at all - don't care what anyone says.
> 
> There's something to be said for forcing yourself to go out with your insecurities to validate yourself.  I hate the whole idea of "validation", but I can't help but acknowledge it matters.


 I agree it is not healthy. But f*ck, med shedding in the summer is awful. I should have started dut 6 months earlier at least. My timing was bad.




> I buzzed mine. I rarely come on here, heck I only came on here today out of curiosity.
> 
> Seriously, it feels good and you can get on with life.


 I buzzed it once and did not like it at all.

----------


## Tracy C

> I am sick to death of walking the line between style and coverage.


 Then do what millions of other men do and just brush it back and don't worry about it - or seek a specialist and start treatments.  Either way, get on with your life and live it to the fullest.

----------


## Proper

> Then do what millions of other men do and just brush it back and don't worry about it - or seek a specialist and start treatments.  Either way, get on with your life and *live it to the fullest.*


 Lol sounds like some gangsta stuff right there. I agree. Live life to da fullest! Blaze dat ganja! Pop dose pills! Rob dat atm! No regrets!

----------


## Dan26

Goes to show androgens/DHt aint the only culprit in hair loss. By taking dut you've basically addressed that aspect of MPB as thoroughly as you can.

You could try adding RU. A few people swear by DUT and RU as the best possible regimen. You'll know pretty quickly if it works for you based on your shed stopping or not. Also I'd scrap the fin and just stick wit 2.5mg of dut.

Could consider minox for growth boost. Tretonoin is a great addiition to any regimen, especially if you can get it cheap or prescribed by a doc (Retin-A for acne).

Dunno what else broski, hang in there...Wierd cause I've been pushed to the edge lately too! Just learned that all you can do it make a plan and stick to it, adjust if need be, but some things are out of your control, and you have to accept that. Do the best you can.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Then do what millions of other men do and just brush it back and don't worry about it - or seek a specialist and start treatments.  Either way, get on with your life and live it to the fullest.


 Thanks Tracy. You are one of the posters I like on this forum.

I have seen a specialist as well as a couple of derms in the last few years, and have been treating it. Almost 3 years on fin & 2% keto now, plus started dutasteride around 4.5 months ago. We will see where dut gets me

Unfortunately brushing it back and moving on is not an option for me. Even just minor recession or diffuse thinning in the hairline/temples can make a noticeable difference in how good a face looks. I cannot give up the ideal framing even though I get tired of it.




> Goes to show androgens/DHt aint the only culprit in hair loss. By taking dut you've basically addressed that aspect of MPB as thoroughly as you can.
> 
> You could try adding RU. A few people swear by DUT and RU as the best possible regimen. You'll know pretty quickly if it works for you based on your shed stopping or not. Also I'd scrap the fin and just stick wit 2.5mg of dut.
> 
> Could consider minox for growth boost. Tretonoin is a great addiition to any regimen, especially if you can get it cheap or prescribed by a doc (Retin-A for acne).
> 
> Dunno what else broski, hang in there...Wierd cause I've been pushed to the edge lately too! Just learned that all you can do it make a plan and stick to it, adjust if need be, but some things are out of your control, and you have to accept that. Do the best you can.


 Well I have only been on dut since Feb so I am most likely med shedding right now. I should know my full results on this drug within a year from now. (Not positive about that but my max results on fin seemed like they came around 14-15 months or so)
I agree there are probably factors besides DHT involved. I keep reading crap about inflammation and perifollicular fibrosis, etc. People tak about addressing these things with various herbal extracts and topicals. I have no idea if there is any truth to it but I have started taking a few supplements (green tea extract, curcumin extract, grapeseed extract, nettle leaf extract) just because they are so cheap, I figure I have nothing to lose.

I have considered RU but the lack of a truly reliable supply worries me. Is tretinoin actually a legit treatment?? That stuff is easy to get. I do not see how it would help MPB though?

----------


## Dan26

> I have considered RU but the lack of a truly reliable supply worries me. Is tretinoin actually a legit treatment?? That stuff is easy to get. I do not see how it would help MPB though?


 Here is some good info about tretinoin http://www.hairlossbuddha.com/retin-...-and-hairloss/

Also RU you can get from GB on other forums, or if your willing to spend a bit more Kane is a good place to get it.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Here is some good info about tretinoin http://www.hairlossbuddha.com/retin-...-and-hairloss/
> 
> Also RU you can get from GB on other forums, or if your willing to spend a bit more Kane is a good place to get it.


 Hmm. I do not use minox and would not expect much fro mtretinoin, but it might be worth a try since it is cheap and easy to get. However it does seem like it would be a huge pain to apply through all the hair.

RU seems like it might work but I rly wish it was more convenient and reliable. Like something I could get prepped from a pharmacy. I have heard even Kane shipped a bad batch at least 1x, not to mention issues with customs, or if I go traveling or something.
However if I get desperate I will give it another look, definitely

Thanks for the info!

----------


## sausage

How many guys like me have to fecking deal with hair loss which starts at age 16. AGE ****ING 16. I was a ****ing kid. Now I am 28 and I have nothing on top, I have the hair of an 80 year old man.

The few of us that have to deal with this shit so young......I must be at the bottom of this baldness bullshit, starting so young and now already as bald as I can possibly get.

I either just have to deal with it, or spend my life savings on a hair transplant. Even then I am so far gone a hair transplant may not do much for me.

From going from a guy that got loads of attention from girls, several of them hot when I was younger but now I'm a depressed recluse who has had no action or relationship for fecking years now.

I might as well shoot my self in the face with a shotgun.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> How many guys like me have to fecking deal with hair loss which starts at age 16. AGE ****ING 16. I was a ****ing kid. Now I am 28 and I have nothing on top, I have the hair of an 80 year old man.
> 
> The few of us that have to deal with this shit so young......I must be at the bottom of this baldness bullshit, starting so young and now already as bald as I can possibly get.
> 
> I either just have to deal with it, or spend my life savings on a hair transplant. Even then I am so far gone a hair transplant may not do much for me.
> 
> From going from a guy that got loads of attention from girls, several of them hot when I was younger but now I'm a depressed recluse who has had no action or relationship for fecking years now.
> 
> I might as well shoot my self in the face with a shotgun.


 Wow man. I am truly very sorry to hear about that. When I noticed hair loss in my early 20s it hit me hard, in fact it almost destroyed me, but I can not imagine having it at 16. That is really some bullsh*t

I know what you probably will say to this but have you considered wearing hair? It sounds like you are a good looking guy with the drawback of MPB. Maybe wearing a system would help get your confidence back?

I think Spencer once mentioned a guy on the show who wears hair just so he can feel good about himself in public, but is paranoid to be found out, so literally all of the sex he has is with escorts. It sounds kind of depressing but, is that necessarily worse than being a recluse and never going out? I was a recluse as well for th majority of my mid 20s and it was horrible, the worst period of my life definitely

Either way I wish you the best. Rly hope we have some solid breakthroughs in the next few years.

----------


## BigThinker

> How many guys like me have to fecking deal with hair loss which starts at age 16. AGE ****ING 16. I was a ****ing kid. Now I am 28 and I have nothing on top, I have the hair of an 80 year old man.
> 
> The few of us that have to deal with this shit so young......I must be at the bottom of this baldness bullshit, starting so young and now already as bald as I can possibly get.
> 
> I either just have to deal with it, or spend my life savings on a hair transplant. Even then I am so far gone a hair transplant may not do much for me.
> 
> From going from a guy that got loads of attention from girls, several of them hot when I was younger but now I'm a depressed recluse who has had no action or relationship for fecking years now.
> 
> I might as well shoot my self in the face with a shotgun.


 Is lack of motivation and attention from women due purely to the absence of hair?

How's your headshape?  Lifting sounds like the only option.

----------


## Dan26

> How many guys like me have to fecking deal with hair loss which starts at age 16. AGE ****ING 16. I was a ****ing kid. Now I am 28 and I have nothing on top, I have the hair of an 80 year old man.
> 
> The few of us that have to deal with this shit so young......I must be at the bottom of this baldness bullshit, starting so young and now already as bald as I can possibly get.
> 
> I either just have to deal with it, or spend my life savings on a hair transplant. Even then I am so far gone a hair transplant may not do much for me.
> 
> From going from a guy that got loads of attention from girls, several of them hot when I was younger but now I'm a depressed recluse who has had no action or relationship for fecking years now.
> 
> I might as well shoot my self in the face with a shotgun.


 Get into great shape and go for older women (30+). Take back control of your life and emotions my friend, you have it in you.

----------


## KO1

25-where are you in Norwood land? I got same deal here, I am 26 years old, thinning in a diffuse NW5 pattern sort of like Prince William/Pete Sampras type.

I took fin for 1.5 years but I got maintenance/mild regression I think, so over the past few months, I've switched to taking Dutas every morning and alternating fin and Avodart at night, just in case my Dutas is fake.

I want to wait a few more mos before adding anything. If I get stability, I will look into HT's - with a conservative outlook. I have coarse, thick donor hair, so we'll see I guess.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> This recent haircut has pushed me over the edge, it is time to end this bullshit. 
> 
> I am sick to death of walking the line between style and coverage. Handcrafting my f*cking temples and hairline EVERY DAY for YEARS. And when it is done it still does not look anywhere near as good as it could if I never had MPB....there is just not enough for an ideal style. I can cover the loss up, which makes it look like I have a bad sense of hair aesthetics, or I can have a good style except it is not good because THERE IS NOT ENOUGH HAIR TO MAKE IT HAPPEN
> 
> I just popped this sketchy Dutagen I ordered. Was going to send it in for analysis and wait for results, but f*ck it. If I have no weird reactions to this capsule I will prolly start popping like 3 Dutagen a day on top of my Avodart and Proscar.
> 
> There is not enough time left to f*ck around anymore. If meds can not get me where I need to be in a year I will seriously consider what I never wanted to do: surgery. 
> 
> Oh except I am a diffuse thinner and might possibly have DUPA, so maybe surgery is out of the question for me anyway. Maybe I should just go full experimental and pop like 5mg dutasteride daily.
> ...


 Didnt fin help you maintain?

----------


## 25 going on 65

> 25-where are you in Norwood land? I got same deal here, I am 26 years old, thinning in a diffuse NW5 pattern sort of like Prince William/Pete Sampras type.
> 
> I took fin for 1.5 years but I got maintenance/mild regression I think, so over the past few months, I've switched to taking Dutas every morning and alternating fin and Avodart at night, just in case my Dutas is fake.
> 
> I want to wait a few more mos before adding anything. If I get stability, I will look into HT's - with a conservative outlook. I have coarse, thick donor hair, so we'll see I guess.


 I am like NW1.5 on one side, 2 on the other. Hairline is not that bad, the problem is diffuse loss, including along the temples (worse on 1 side) and parts of the hairline (corners especially, and again, worse on 1 side).
I think I might have DUPA actually. Feels bad. I style my hair to conceal the loss but it has been getting hard since I have had some shedding, probably from starting dut.

I turned 28 last month, have been fighting AGA since 23. I am lucky I saved as much hair as I have but I would do anything to get my "real hair" back

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Didnt fin help you maintain?


 Yes fin actually reversed the diffusion to a point. Some days I just get very depressed about what hair I never managed to save/get back, and lately it has been worse since I am med shedding from dut (I think)

----------


## Aames

I've been shedding too, mate. Thought it was another drug I was taking but I discontinued it a month ago and haven't noticed a difference. Maybe I am overreacting. I read about people losing 50+ hairs in the shower. I would probably jump off of a bridge if I experienced that. I never lose more than a few strands here and there but it drives me insane.

----------

